# Recording and Audio Routing



## htutt (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,
I am running FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 based PCBSD on my TOSHIBA Satellite L740 series Laptop. I bought it recently. It's spec are CPU: Core i5, RAM 4 GB, Nvidia GT 525 with 1 GB graphic memory and etc. Here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/hsvv55ju.
Here is my cat /dev/sndstat

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0014) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Conexant CX20585 (Analog)> (play/rec)
```

The problem is that microphone is not working (maybe I don't know how to configure). And also another problem is that the audio is not routing to Headset or External speakers when plugin into the earphone port of the laptop. The sound is only heard from the laptop's original speakers. So I can't use headset with my laptop. On my windows 7, it is okay and no problem. I had had experience that with older version such as 9.0-stable and 8.2-stable.
Any idea, information and advice would be appreciate and Thank you.


----------



## mav@ (Aug 27, 2012)

You may note that you have two analog devices (pcm4 and pcm5) supporting playback and recording. Most likely that external speakers playback is just on another device. Same can be for mics. For some reason your BIOS vendor didn't configured codec for automatic signal redirection. You can fix this with adding some device hints into your loader.conf file. Start from reading snd_hda manual page and enabling verbose boot messages to obtain required data.


----------



## htutt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi mav@,
Could you give me your suggestion of example for my laptop in order to fix it quickly? To read those manuals, it is little bit hard for me, honestly. 
I did write 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 to my /boot/loader.conf. I would like to know the nearest or exact example to my device.hints to be able to work with my  internal and external microphones and headset. Thank you very much.


----------



## mav@ (Aug 27, 2012)

As I've told, you should first provide _verbose_ boot messages (by pressing respective button in boot menu).


----------



## htutt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, well, I got _verbose_ boot message now. please see http://pastebin.com/8gxvjFVc
Thank you, mav@.


----------



## mav@ (Aug 28, 2012)

Try this:

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid25.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid35.config="as=3 seq=15"
```


----------



## htutt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi mav@,
Thank you very much. Now I can use Headset. It's great. When jack is plugged, the laptop's internal speakers auto off and hearing from headset (audio is routing to headset). But the internal mic is not working yet and external microphone jack have not yet tested.

Update:
External microphone is working very well. I can use skype voice call by using Headset which has earphone and microphone jacks. That's very good. Now I'm testing built-in mic of the laptop again, it's also working too. Wow! Great! I love FreeBSD. Thank you very much indeed, mav@. Without your help, I wouldn't be happy like this moment.
Thank you so much.

P.S; now I can use skype and I can print out with my Canon E600 printer on this FreeBSD 9.1 RC1 release. FreeBSD is better and better time to time. I love it.  Thank you all FreeBSD team and folks.


----------

